# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Ziekte van Dupuytren/kromme vingers - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Kromme vingers / Ziekte van Dupuytren* 


De ziekte van Dupuytren, voor het eerst beschreven door de Parijse chirurg Dr.Guillaume Dupuytren in 1831, wordt gekenmerkt door het ontstaan van harde knobbels ( nodules van fibreus weefsel) in de handpalm. Deze knobbels kunnen uitgroeien tot strengen die de vingers gebogen houden (klauwhand). 
De pink en de ringvinger worden het vaakst aangetast. In een vergevorderd stadium kunnen die tot tegen de handpalm kleven. Ook de duim is soms getroffen. Die buigt meestal niet naar binnen, maar gaat tegen de wijsvinger aanleunen.

De snelheid waarmee de ziekte evolueert, verschilt sterk van patiënt tot patiënt. Sommige mensen lopen twintig jaar rond met een onschuldig knobbeltje in de handpalm, anderen ontwikkelen in een paar maanden een echte klauw. 


*Ontstaan* 

Twee procent van de bevolking lijdt aan de ziekte van Dupuytren. Tachtig procent van de patiënten zijn mannen. Zij ontwikkelen de aandoening meestal pas na hun vijftigste, vrouwen na hun zestigste. Er is duidelijk een erfelijke component: vaak zijn er meerdere patiënten in één familie. Daarnaast kunnen verschillende factoren bijdragen tot het ontstaan van de ziekte, waaronder diabetes, epilepsie, alcoholisme, roken en ernstige verwondingen van de hand. De precieze oorzaak van de aandoening is niet bekend. 


*Behandeling* 

Indien het eerste gewricht van de vinger gebogen komt te staan dient de streng verwijderd te worden om verstijving te voorkomen. Als het gewricht al zeer sterk geplooid staat, kan men geen volledige strekking meer garanderen.
Te vroeg opereren is af te raden, aangezien een ingreep in sommige gevallen het woekerproces in het bindweefsel juist in gang zet. Voor een percutane naaldfasciotomie geldt dan weer hoe vroeger je behandelt, hoe beter de resultaten. 
Een groot aantal patiënten ontwikkelt binnen de vijf jaar opnieuw strengen. Vaak zijn die wel minder uitgesproken, zodat opnieuw behandelen niet nodig is. 


*Chirurgie* 

Het type ingreep is afhankelijk van de aard en de ernst van de symptomen. 
Bij sommige vormen volstaat het om onder lokale of volledige verdoving kleine insnijdingen in de strengen te maken en er op verschillende plaatsen een centimeter tussenuit te halen. In ernstiger gevallen moet het aangetaste weefsel volledig verwijderd worden. Na de ingreep krijgt u meestal een kleine gipsspalk die de vinger in gestrekte stand houdt. Deze spalk wordt na een paar dagen vervangen door een afneembaar strekapparaat. Dit apparaat moet u de eerste drie weken overdag en 's nachts dragen, daarna nog eens drie weken alleen 's nachts. De draadjes worden na veertien dagen verwijderd.
Bij een uitgebreide ingreep duurt het herstel lang, maar is de kans dat de symptomen terugkeren kleiner. De meeste patiënten zijn vier tot zes weken arbeidsongeschikt. 
Het is belangrijk om na de operatie zo snel mogelijk te revalideren (oa. vingeroefeningen). 


*Percutane naaldfasciotomie* 

Percutane naaldfasciotomie is een niet-chirurgische behandeling van de ziekte van Dupuytren. Of een patiënt ervoor in aanmerking komt, is afhankelijk van de aard en het stadium van de ziekte. Hoe vroeger de patiënt zich laat behandelen, hoe beter het resultaat.
De arts maakt de strengen in de handpalm los door met een naald stervormige of op- en neergaande bewegingen te maken in het aangetaste weefsel. Wanneer voldoende vezels van de fibreuze koord doorgehaald zijn, kan deze, met behulp van een eenvoudige beweging voorzichtig overgetrokken worden. Vervolgens herwint de betreffende vinger zijn normale strekstand. Een elastisch verband dient gedragen te worden gedurende 2 dagen en is vaak de enige vorm van nazorg. Een vinger wordt in principe rechtgezet in één zitting, soms in twee zittingen.
De patiënt moet de vingers verschillende keren per dag strekken en het losgemaakte weefsel masseren. 
Een voordeel van de therapie is dat er geen littekenweefsel ontstaat en dat de patiënten hun hand snel weer kunnen gebruiken. De meesten kunnen na een tweetal dagen weer aan het werk. 


*Behandeling met inspuitingen* 

Momenteel wordt onderzocht of het mogelijk is de bindweefselstrengen op te lossen door ze in te spuiten met collagenase. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## zoeker

is hier op de site ook een forum betr. dupuytren?
By the wau er schijnt ook een bestralings behandeling te zijn die goed helpt, door een arts in Essen Dld. Is dit ook in Nederland mogelijk?

----------

